

ASK HN: Why do you dislike .NET? - Dejen45

Im an entrepreneur, the title is a broad assumption, but I've been looking for some .NET people to work alongside my internal (23 - 29 year old) team.<p>After giving my pitch at tech get-togethers in MN, people are at least interested, but I say '.NET' and I get:
  A. "ugh...why would you use .net?" or 
  B. "I COULD PROBABLY do .net"<p>So my questions:<p>1. What makes software developers choose your language of specialization? Is it a generational thing?<p>2. How do I find good .net developers?<p>Thanks everybody<p>fyi, the company is a common app for performing arts schools, specialize in video + media: www.artsapp.com
======
stonemetal
1 I typically hear about things here, reddit, wherever I currently look for
news. Then get curious about the topic and go exploring.

2\. Go where good .net devs hang out and recruit them. Stack overflow seems
like a good .net hangout.

------
runjake
I don't, .NET is brilliant, even if it's model is a bit antiquated these days
and they're playing "me too" (as with so many other things) with ASP.NET MVC
(which is kind of .NET on Rails).

The main reason why I don't use .NET much anymore is licensing costs. There
are better, or "good enough" stuff out there that are free. The tools are
free, the stack (os, web server, tools, runtime) is free.

------
gaius
Simple, you don't want to hire those people anyway. "could probably" means
they've zero experience of it but assume it must be easy because... PHP is
easy?

People with skills recognize that the .NET platform is state-of-the-art, and
know that with the magic word BizSpark the Windows platform costs basically
nothing.

PS some advice for free: don't refer to people as "resources".

~~~
Dejen45
Thanks gaius for your words,

Yeah, the 'could probably' responses are the ones I watch out for...

RE: the post, .NET PEOPLE, and resources to find those people.

BizSpark is a great program (we're a part of it) but still young. I don't
think BizSpark alone is incentive for a young adult developer to start
learning .net (therefore depleting the # of .net people in the future).

thoughts?

------
dan_b
I use .Net at work because my employers are happy to spend £thousands on
servers and licenses and tools. I use free stuff at home because I am poor.

------
utnick
You will have better luck at a .NET focused meetup, here is one in MN:
<http://www.tcdnug.com/>

